# Criminal vandalism



## wickywheat (Nov 30, 2012)

Last year I went to China to take a teaching job (I'm american), but it didn't work out and I ended up moving back to the states. Before that I was a teacher in another foreign country and had no problems. My boss kinda of sucked, but that wasn't really the main reason I left. The main problem was with the landlord. The guy was a complete *******, liar, controlling, etc, etc. I don't really want to go into the details.

After dealing with his **** for several months, and being relatively unenthusiastic about the job and China as a whole, I decided to just leave. I got my revenge by doing some pretty hefty vandalism to his apartment. Broke the toilet and some fixtures, wrote on the walls, knocked a few holes in the wall, spread fish guts EVERYWHERE, especially in the vents, broke the mirror, and probably some more things I can't think of right now. I am not sure of costs in china but it might have been a couple of thousand dollars USD in damage. I know this was immature, but it felt satisfying at the time.

I know about the 1000 dollar fine thing for breaking contracts so you don't have to go over that. I have no intention of working in China again, ever, so the point is moot. 

In fact I really don't want to go back at all and will avoid it if at all possible, but it is remotely possible that sometime in the unforeseeable future my new job might want me to go briefly for a conference or something. Highly unlikely, but possible. If this did happen it would be a very brief visit. 

*Do you think I would run into problems with immigration because of how badly I messed this guys apartment up? Would have problems with the police?*

No matter what I would try to not go to china again simply because of my bad experiences there, but if I would get arrested on the border I won't be going back under any circumstances. If an employer approaches me wanting me to take a trip to China I need to know how strongly I would try to resist going.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

Not the smartest thing to have done, but anyway.
I can understand your frustration, but there was no need to take it that far.

As far as returning to China go's then it depends on how much connections this guy had (has).
If he knows some high up people, then a good evening meal, with copious amounts of Baidu, and there is nothing stopping this possible high up friend of his, marking your name.
It just depends on who he knows.

I would apply for the visa, and if that works out smoothly, then travel to China.
If your visa is refused, then just forget about it.

Try and see, it could all be OK.

Graham


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

If a future employer requires a police background check for each country you worked in, usually they look at 10yr, then you've got a problem if the owner has filed a complaint with police.

That will also come up at boarder checks so you do stand a good chance of being arrested to charge with restitution costs.


----------



## GreenGene (Oct 27, 2012)

Buddy, if this guy made a police report, you are forever flagged in their computer system if this happened in Beijing or Shanghai. If it was somewhere else you have a chance. I suggest you check with the CFTU in Beijing to see if you were blacklisted with other teachers who get drunk and assault people or force themselves on women. They do track this crap, even though they do it themselves. I guess it is more insulting when a foreign guest is the assh*le rather than one of their own.


----------

